# Ignition coil question



## nismax00 (Nov 6, 2010)

I need to replace ignition coil number 5. I know this is in the rear i was just wondering which part i need to get. The left or the right ignition coil. Thanks


----------



## dcomputerman (Jan 13, 2011)

Ignition coils are all the same on the front and different from the rear ones that are all the same. Although oddly enough some dealers list as left/right. I'd call and ask for a rear one and they should figure it out.

Here's for a 2000 Maxima: 
Ignition Coil | 2000 Nissan/Datsun Maxima 6 Cylinders C 3.0L SFI DOHC | AutoZone.com

However, and YMMV, some sites say the 3rd party coils are all made from the original OEM specs that had issues. I had replaced 3 of mine and had 2 more go out--figured I'd go safe this time and replaced all with the current Nissan coils that are supposed to fix 'em for good. Prices vary like crazy from dealers--Just in Kansas City, I was quoted $83.42 to $125 (Kansas City Order Parts for Nissan Online | Olathe, Mission, Lees Summit, Independence, Warrensburg, Lawrence | McCarthy Nissan | Kansas for the $83.42)--the place that quoted $125 wouldn't go down at all. 

Mostly likely you'll be replacing another one..or 2..or 3... ; )


----------

